# good morming



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Good Morning ya'll, 
How life?? I can't wait till spring?? Anybody else? Getting some chickens today! (How about you)! How are your chickens? What are you doing today enjoy another winter day reply soon!


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey ill reply bc I'm up and bored lol what kinda chickies are you getting? And I'm ready for spring as well I have snow at my house and its still falling I wish it would get warm outside


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello, and Good Morning to you as well. Its nice a sunny today but still freezing cold out. The flock is great, let them out a little bit ago. As for chicks, nope not yet. Mine come in April and the incubator will be done in about 20 days. I just added two chicken eggs to my bator yestarday since their was 21 days left for the ducks already in there.


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Hello, and Good Morning to you as well. Its nice a sunny today but still freezing cold out. The flock is great, let them out a little bit ago. As for chicks, nope not yet. Mine come in April and the incubator will be done in about 20 days. I just added two chicken eggs to my bator yestarday since their was 21 days left for the ducks already in there.


Since you said ducks I have to ask bc I want a baby duck lol. What all do you have to have or need for baby ducks??


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Taylor1438 said:


> Hey ill reply bc I'm up and bored lol what kinda chickies are you getting? And I'm ready for spring as well I have snow at my house and its still falling I wish it would get warm outside


I'm getting Partridge Wyndotte, show quality birds


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Hello, and Good Morning to you as well. Its nice a sunny today but still freezing cold out. The flock is great, let them out a little bit ago. As for chicks, nope not yet. Mine come in April and the incubator will be done in about 20 days. I just added two chicken eggs to my bator yestarday since their was 21 days left for the ducks already in there.


Congrats on the chicks


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

Millie324 said:


> I'm getting Partridge Wyndotte, show quality birds


You know I was fixing to find out if there was anybody on here that could tell me what kind of chickens would be show quality ..is that the only kind or is there more that would meet up to show quality?? Since I am gonna start chickens my dad made mention of goin to our county fair


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Taylor1438 said:


> You know I was fixing to find out if there was anybody on here that could tell me what kind of chickens would be show quality ..is that the only kind or is there more that would meet up to show quality?? Since I am gonna start chickens my dad made mention of goin to our county fair


a show quality bird is any breed that can win high in showings. you have to make sure you bird has right color ex.


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

Millie324 said:


> a show quality bird is any breed that can win high in showings. you have to make sure you bird has right color ex.


So all they really need is the right color and extra care and work right? Would a fuzzy silkie bantam be considered one I kinda want to try this but there are soooo many choices lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Taylor1438 said:


> Since you said ducks I have to ask bc I want a baby duck lol. What all do you have to have or need for baby ducks??


You need a brooder like you have with chicks. Flock raiser feed, or waterfowl feed. I personally use flock raiser so I can use it with all my babies. I would suggest , us a chick waterer and put something under it with sides. Ducks are very messing with their water. I would not give them water to play in , inside the brooder. Just let them play in the sink or tub once a day for about 5 minutes until their feather come in. They need warmth but not as much as chicks. I booted mine to the coop at about 2 or 3 weeks old depending on the temp outside. I give them a kiddie pool to swim in and a ramp for them to get in and out of the pool.


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

Apyl said:


> You need a brooder like you have with chicks. Flock raiser feed, or waterfowl feed. I personally use flock raiser so I can use it with all my babies. I would suggest , us a chick waterer and put something under it with sides. Ducks are very messing with their water. I would not give them water to play in , inside the brooder. Just let them play in the sink or tub once a day for about 5 minutes until their feather come in. They need warmth but not as much as chicks. I booted mine to the coop at about 2 or 3 weeks old depending on the temp outside. I give them a kiddie pool to swim in and a ramp for them to get in and out of the pool.


Any kinda meds that has to go in their water or anything I got told they had to have medicated powder that goes in their water and all kinda stuff lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Gettin' ready for Church, then lunch, then a looong lazy nap!!m Love Sunday!! You have a great day and spoil them some for me!!!!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm getting two roosters today. My roo died two weeks ago and the ladies have been asking for husbands. It's beautiful here in north Texas today. High of 70. I'm outside enjoying.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Taylor1438 said:


> Any kinda meds that has to go in their water or anything I got told they had to have medicated powder that goes in their water and all kinda stuff lol


I've never medicated any of my flock and have never had issues. Ducks do need more niacin than chicks but that is why I use flock raiser instead of chick feed plus the flock raise can be fed to my chick with no issues. If you find you want to add extra niacin you can give the ducks peas. I don't do medications ever but that is my personal preference. Some people prefer to medicate for no reason.


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I've never medicated any of my flock and have never had issues. Ducks do need more niacin than chicks but that is why I use flock raiser instead of chick feed plus the flock raise can be fed to my chick with no issues. If you find you want to add extra niacin you can give the ducks peas. I don't do medications ever but that is my personal preference. Some people prefer to medicate for no reason.


Thanks for the info maybe this summer I can talk my dad into some ducks. They are very cute and look like they would be a blast to have


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Coooold here today. Ten happy hens clean through where cattle laid in the shed. Ten eggs today  5 partridge rock chicks, 7 production red chicks and 2 blue Swede ducklings in the brooder. New to us jersey cow and calf for milk.
Good fire going


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Good morning, a sunny 14* here this morning. Cooking up some oats for the girls. I have one in a crate watching her crop. I thought it could be impacted, but it isn't hard anymore. I am waiting for the hubby, whose nose is currantly working, mine is still stuffed up from the crud, to see if she has sour crop. Other than that, they all seem to be happy, healthy chickies. I was supposed to clean the bathroom today but I think I want to take a trip to the feed store instead....have a great day everyone.


----------

